
What powers Facebook and Google's AI – and how computers could mimic brains - cryoshon
http://theconversation.com/what-powers-facebook-and-googles-ai-and-how-computers-could-mimic-brains-52232
======
FreedomToCreate
The neural network chips are really interesting. Anyone have any detailed
articles they on them that they can recommend?

